# LILO hat Festplatte kaputtgemacht ?



## rookie (4. Juni 2002)

hi leute ... ich hab SuSE Linux 7.1 Pro installiert und den LILO auf die HDD schreiben lassen, jetzt läuft mein Windows (welches parallel zu Linux läuft) nicht mehr. 

Es kommt ein BlueScreen und das bei Windows 2000. Das kommt ja auch höchst selten vor. 

INACCESIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE oder so ähnlich heisst der Fehler. Dies liegt am LILO da dieser etwas in den MBR ( MASTER BOOT RECORD ) geschrieben hat. nur leider geht das nicht mehr weg.

Ich habe schon alle Partitionen gelöscht und Windows neuinstalliert, nur beim hochfahren kommt der Fehler wieder.

Wie krieg ich den alten MBR wieder hin ?

danke schonmal.


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juni 2002)

du haettest gar nichts loeschen brauchen.
einfach mit ner diskette starten und :

fdisk /mbr 

eigeben


----------



## rookie (4. Juni 2002)

jo hab ich auch schon gemacht ... geht trotzdem nicht ...

und fdisk /newmbr geht ebenfalls nicht.

also gibt es noch ne andere möglichkeit ?


sorry für die Themen zum gleichen THEMA bin nunmal verzweifelt. tut mir echt leid.


----------



## rookie (4. Juni 2002)

hab ich jetzt verschissen ? ... ich dachte es gibt hier nicht so aktive mitglieder die gleich alle 20 Foren durchgucken ... und die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jmd. meine Beiträge lest, sah ich als sehr gering, dewegen hab ich so oft gepostet ...


ES TUT MIR LEID !!!

kann mir niemand helfen ?


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juni 2002)

Gib mal ein paar mehr infos:

auf welcher platte - partition war windows 
auf welcher partition war linux 
usw

Bzw nicht wundern wenn jemand nicht sofort antwortet :
bin auf der arbeit muss brötchen verdienen 

Und nein verschissen hast du nicht denk nur einfach dran.


----------



## rookie (4. Juni 2002)

meine Festplatteanaufteilung:

1. Windows 2000 Partition ( NTFS ) ca. 10 GB
2. Medien Partition ( NTFS ) ca. 20 GB
3-5. Linux Partitionen, die SuSE LINUX 7.1 von alleine angelegt hat.

/dev/ /swap/ und noch eine - oder so ähnlich.

im mom. hab ich nur eine Partition drauf , nur die w2k mit 10 gb.

hab es auch shcon mit FAT32probiert,aber leider lief das auch nicht.


----------



## rookie (4. Juni 2002)

so ich hab eine MAXTOR HDD Model 34098H4

und folgender fehler kommt beim starten von windows nachdem der weisse start scrren von win2k kam und der wechsel zu dem grünen anmelde eingabaufforderung.


***STOP 0x000000007B ( 0x........ 0x......... 0x......... )
INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE

dann kommt ne aufforderung CHKDSK /F auszuführen in DOS, aber wenn ich das mache heißt es das keine fehler gefunden wurde.

so das war n mal n paar infos


----------



## rookie (4. Juni 2002)

http://search.microsoft.com/default...=35&i=36&i=37&i=38&i=39&siteid=us/itresources

da sind alle möglichkeiten für den fehler ... ich guck mir den fehler nochmal genau an.


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juni 2002)

http://www.weristsven.de/schule/DATA/KAP03.HTM

Les dir das mal durch und geh dann per safe modus das dahingehend reparieren. 
Liegt irgendwie an deiner scsi platte


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juni 2002)

versuch mal deine Platte von Hand im Bios anzugeben.

Sprich gib die angaben wie heads usw von hand ein.


----------



## Kosh (6. Juni 2002)

*Bootfehler*

Da is irgendein ganz dicker Hardwarekonflikt, hast du zwei Platten drin?


----------



## rookie (6. Juni 2002)

juhu ... hab's gelöst ....

mein BIOS war total verstellt, das war gar net mehr die Festplatte ... obwohl sogar die Kollegen von SuSE selber gesagt haben, dass es an der HDD liegt .... naja die telefon auskunft hat auch net immer soviel ahnung ...


danke danke ... für eure mühen ..

nein, ich habe nur eine Festplatte.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *versuch mal deine Platte von Hand im Bios anzugeben.
> 
> Sprich gib die angaben wie heads usw von hand ein. *



habe ich doch geschrieben 

brauchst nicht gleich die hotline anrufen

na dann ist gut das es läuft


----------



## rookie (7. Juni 2002)

hab ich nur niht verstanden .... hab einfach nen Bios update gemacht ... das hab ich wenigstens hinbekommen.


----------

